# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Los procesos laborales   y el regimen  especial agrario

## wgalloso

LOS PROCESOS LABORALES   Y EL REGIMEN  ESPECIAL AGRARIOWALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS  ABOGADO  985105276  980825651   wg.inform@ccion.com.peHoy en día en el cual se viene dando toda una campaña orquestada, en contra del Régimen Laboral  Especial del Sector Agrario, venimos asistiendo también a una etapa en la cual  muchas empresas han sido emplazadas  mediante sendos procesos judiciales  en los Juzgados Laborales respectivos, mediante la cual trabajadores que culminaron su relación laboral o a quienes se  hallan sujetos a contratos laborales de intermitencia. Esto no tendría nada de irregular, si dichas demandas al momento de ser planteadas se efectúen enmarcadas dentro del Régimen laboral Agrario; pero la realidad que vienen enfrentando las empresas es que  las demandas son efectuadas como si fueran del Régimen Laboral Común, lo cual en si mismo genera una serie de problemas al momento de contestarlas dado que  ello implican aspectos de competencia de los jueces (por razón de materia y de cuantía), y  la necesidad de tener que enfrentar procesos en los cuales la carga de la prueba  corre por cuenta del empleador y en la cual  algunos Jueces ( es necesario denunciar la actitud del Juez Laboral de Pisco  quien en la audiencias y en las actuaciones procesales viene demostrando una actitud anti empresas agrarias amparando procesos como si fueran del régimen común cuando todos los medios aportados demuestras  estar sujetos a un Régimen Especial). Pero porque es importante tener claro estos aspectos; lo es por cuanto si un trabajador que se halla sujeto al régimen agrario, de demandar (como lo están efectuando) el pago de gratificaciones de julio y diciembre, CTS, vacaciones por 30 días;  inmediatamente tendrían que ser desestimadas, pues atendiendo a la naturaleza jurídica de la contratación,  en el aspecto agrario,  estos derechos  (gratificaciones y CTS) se hallan comprendidos dentro de la remuneración diaria al amparo de lo establecido por la Ley de Promoción e Inversión en el Sector Agrario; y las vacaciones son sólo de quince días;  de igual manera si se plantea un despido arbitrario, por haber comunicado al trabajador que tendrá que descansar por un tiempo determinado al no existir labor agrícola que desarrollar y retomar cuando  haya labor;  también tendría que desestimarse, dado que la  Ley Laboral lo considera como un medio de suspensión perfecta de labores. Atendiendo estas experiencias, instamos a los  entes jurisdiccionales a poner mayor celo en el desempeño de sus funciones, y  los Presidentes de las Cortes Superiores de Justicia, tener una mayor labor de vigilancia y control  de la forma como los Jueces (si bien es cierto tienen autonomía en el ejercicio de sus funciones), vienen tramitando estos procesos; caso contrario estaríamos amparando demandas maliciosas propiciadas por malos abogados, que buscan generarse un beneficio patrimonial yendo más allá de la deontología forense, dado que, conforme lo establece  nuestro Código Procesal Civil:  Artículo IV.- Principios de Iniciativa de parte y de Conducta procesal.-  (.)Las partes, sus representantes, sus Abogados y, en general, todos los partícipes en el proceso, adecuan su conducta a los deberes de veracidad,  probidad, lealtad y buena fe.  El Juez tiene el deber de impedir y sancionar cualquier conducta ilícita o dilatoria.; articulado que no es aplicado por los Jueces y que ya es hora de hacerlo.Temas similares: Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas: FERTIRRIEGO (21 y 22 de marzo, 2012) Los derechos laborales en el sector agrario Artículo: Adex plantea crear fondo de garantía especial para dar créditos al sector agrario SEPA: Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas CCL considera inconsistentes argumentos de proyectos de ley para derogar régimen laboral agrario

----------

